# Grafik im vordergrund?



## 5cA8s (13. Juni 2005)

Hi,
kann man eine grafik über ein text schieben ? also als "vordergrund" ? sodass der text z.B.: News die mann schreibt oder so davon verdekt werden?


----------



## T3ch (13. Juni 2005)

Hi;

ja, das kann man theoretisch schon machen aber wozu Text schreiben und ihn dann durch ein Bild verdecken?

Ein Lösungsvorschlag->

CSS z-index

also dem text z.B. den index 0 und dem Bild den index 1 geben.

Greetz


----------



## 5cA8s (13. Juni 2005)

Ne das is ja nurn kleiner teil vom text (aber auf den kommts an^^) hab ich zwar net verstanden aber ich kriegs schon hin. danke


----------

